# C60 Brake Mount Insert Loose



## dwells (Mar 30, 2005)

The rear brake mount insert in my C60 frame has suddenly become loose and wobbly. My LBS has recommended a local carbon repair shop. Just wondering if anyone here has had the same issue and was it fixable?

Thanks 

DW


----------

